# 21 Dec. 2012. Will the world end????



## neelu09 (Dec 11, 2007)

guys i have come scross a lot of places where they say they the date 21 dec. 2012 is important.
Some say we will come to know of aliens on moon.
Some say the solidification of earth's core begins.
One of our friend gururaj said that after that day we will believe in ghosts????

What's your take........


----------



## iMav (Dec 11, 2007)

ya the world is coming to an end coz the alien named el jobso will launch iVirus which will cause the solidification of the earth's core and hey have u never heard of the ghost of drm  

anything else


----------



## azzu (Dec 11, 2007)

^ wow thats a Good news now i need to Get my Quad as soon as possible *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/58.gif


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 11, 2007)

yea there is a slim chance.....but aliens on moon and ghost are all bullshit

see this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57037


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2007)

it's actually on 2047. 2+0+4+7 = 13. 13 is evil


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 11, 2007)

crap...........
even if true .. who cares.. everyone will die right .. ! INBD


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 11, 2007)

I dont know in such crap but but some people worry abt them.

Reason is All know they are going to die one day. But nobody knows when. If they know the "When" then life becomes hell


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

i need to get a new high end pc.  
better get it soon.
nahi to uppar jake pachtaonga ki quad core bhi use nahi kiya.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

are but guruji(that gururaj guy yaar) has page that 21dec of THIS YEAR SOMETHING WIL HAPPEN! 
see his site www.21-12-07.com 

aur waise ye sab chiz i m listenin from my childhood


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 11, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> are but guruji(that gururaj guy yaar) has page that 21dec of THIS YEAR SOMETHING WIL HAPPEN!
> see his site www.21-12-07.com
> 
> aur waise ye sab chiz i m listenin from my childhood



21-12-07.COM - WE ARE IN THIS TOGETHER

9 days, 19 hours, 22 minutes, 

yaar akhir 21-12-07 ko kya hone wala hai ?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif

maine abhi tak 8mbps broadband bhi use nahi kiya hai..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ 5-6 din ke liye UK chala jaa bhai tu.
21-12-07 ko gururaj bhai aake bolega 'december fool!'


----------



## azzu (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ lol


----------



## nvidia (Dec 11, 2007)

> 21 Dec. 2012. Will the world end????



NO.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

^^
u sure??
BTW 21 dec 2012 goes to hell.
we all will die when this fu**ng world comes to its fu**ng end.
so why worry??


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 11, 2007)

Funky thread *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/108.gif


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

are koi bataega ki is site par www.21-12-07.com   jo video hai usme kya hai. i cant see it as i m on gprs *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/66.gif


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 11, 2007)

SA BOLE TO SATAYANASH HO IS PIDDI 13 KA *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/61.gif....guys i was born on this date...13-1-1991....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## quadroplex780 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yawn....


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 11, 2007)

^^Please don't spam and discuss the topic.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 11, 2007)

hurry up guys *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/110.gif

the world ends soon *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

what a joke *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 11, 2007)

well ....guys now i feel a verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyy lil tenced about dis stufff....

*www.viewzone.com/endtime.html

read da comments here....really very bad...


----------



## quadroplex780 (Dec 11, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^Please don't spam and discuss the topic.


 All I meant was that I really don't care whether the world comes to an end or not we will live on in an alternate timeline.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 11, 2007)

There have been many hoax in the past too about the world coming to an end as presented in The History Channel and Nat Geo.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 11, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> well ....guys now i feel a verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyy lil tenced about dis stufff....
> 
> *www.viewzone.com/endtime.html
> 
> read da comments here....really very bad...



well if its true.. why there are so many reasons?

and did u read the confidential story.. thats linked at the topy..

in first few lines, the author says..



> For a few years, since I have been writing for Viewzone, I have wanted to *tell a story* - perhaps the most important *story* I have ever been a part of - but the staff here have resisted. Viewzone is run on a shoestring budget, mostly on sweat and old fashioned journalistic zeal, but that kind of equity is vulnerable, especially when it is confronted by the most powerful forces on the planet.
> 
> But that was then, and this is now.
> 
> So what I am going to write about is *something that happened here at Viewzone about four years ago*. We have all known about it and it has been eating away inside our guts like an undigested bean burrito. Finally, the *time is pregnant to let it out*, despite the danger. So here goes.



This is nut *story*.


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 11, 2007)

wow..!! the world's gonna end !! awesome!!
well i hope India Wins the World Cup 2011 .. The last world cup!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 11, 2007)

^^desperate cricket fan . lol.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 11, 2007)

NO NO NO 
i dun wanna die v1rg1n


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ desperate _ E _ Y guy. lol *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/71.gif


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 11, 2007)

This topic is real wastage of bandwidth...


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 11, 2007)

hmm....

1) I will get married 

2) My didi will stop kicking me to wake up in the morning 

3) Doom's day


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> NO NO NO
> i dun wanna die v1rg1n



lols.'oye kake mein kuwaran hi mar gaya'.Still remember this dialogue from RDB.
Lols why take chances get yourself some hooker boy!(just j\k).


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

hehe acha hai delhi mein earthquake toh nahi aayega na.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> I will be spared ..I live on ganymede


yeah n im already a ghost *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/59.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/59.gif


n koi to batao na ki us stupid site www.21-12-07.com par kaisa video hai??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> yeah n im already a ghost *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/59.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/59.gif
> 
> 
> n koi to batao na ki us stupid site www.21-12-07.com par kaisa video hai??


abey aajtak ki dukaan small font mein likh sab andhey thodi baithe hai yahan  and khud try kyu nahi karta.High speed broadband kisliye lagwaya hai.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

are gol matol ankho wale gaurav bhaiya mere pass broad hai ye kisne bol diye aap ko????

i m on gprs n i was bit curious to know wats in that video but no1 is replyin so i shouted @200 font size*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> yeah n im already a ghost *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/59.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/59.gif
> 
> 
> n koi to batao na ki us stupid site www.21-12-07.com par kaisa video hai??



post reported for unnecessarily using up forum ink and putting strain on my eyes.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

^^
Rofl 

iint ka jawab patthar se.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

bahit hogaya devil bhai... ab to hum report karna bhi chhord diya hai!!!
but u hav taken my place????


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 11, 2007)

Many plans to fulfill before Dec 2012.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 11, 2007)

no
it is just a joke


----------



## x3060 (Dec 12, 2007)

i googled and found that mayan calendar ends in that year . and also some speculation that our solar system comes along side with other systems or so :-l and that suns cosmic radiation will be high and so on . . on phone , cant provide link . but personally i dont care since we all will die . also there are some intense observations than 2000 disaster . but who cares


----------



## neelu09 (Dec 12, 2007)

here are some links that might interest you.
can't claim nething

*www.ufocasebook.com/moon.html

*www.december212012.com/


----------



## p_d5010 (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2007)

watever 
Mayans were real genius


----------



## x3060 (Dec 12, 2007)

so , we will all die . . man , i want to win an oscar , f1, worldcup , also want to be president , pm . . rich than every one and i got 4 years ? . . ah now thats gonna be slightly difficult . . . 
by the way , i read that article , its not mayans but other religions say that too . . sounds intersting though . . anyways 4 years is not too far away , so . . lets play the waiting game


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 12, 2007)

Har pal yaha ji bhar jiyo
Jo hai samaa kal ho na ho...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 12, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Har pal yaha ji bhar jiyo
> Jo hai samaa kal ho na ho...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


lolz


----------



## Rahim (Dec 12, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Har pal yaha ji bhar jiyo
> Jo hai samaa kal ho na ho...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


Charria ho gaya hai kya?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Har pal yaha ji bhar jiyo
> Jo hai samaa kal ho na ho...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif



jail mein baitha hai kya


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 12, 2007)

kar lo mazak...njoy ur words...ab bas 5 saal hi bache hai...
SA BOLE TO SATAYNASH...YE PIDDI DOOMSDAY BHI ITINI JALDI AAGAYA


----------



## RCuber (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes.. the world will come to a end on 21st dec 2012.. All ppl pls board the next rocket to mars..


----------



## moshel (Dec 12, 2007)

Whos so dumb to make a site with the name www.21-12-07.com........what will he do with it once the date goes away.....and there are no ads either...

btw worlds gonna end on someday and we gonna die....so why care abt it...

LIVE AND LET DIE!!!


----------



## Who (Dec 12, 2007)

whatever i will remain as the last man on earth, i will be a LEGEND. Yeah!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 12, 2007)

Im secretly planning to turn SS then


----------



## als2 (Dec 12, 2007)

chalo jada jeena nahi padega lol


----------



## x3060 (Dec 12, 2007)

i have secret plans to save the world . . no body will know it , but it will work . . . 
the fact is , i am so great that i dont want public attention . . the plan and execution will remain a secret


----------



## praka123 (Dec 13, 2007)

mass panic-that is what sites like 21-12-2007 wants to create.but this failed!  even i read yrs back when some cult followers suicide after their lead saying world is ending blah...this is meant for mass panic.be careful.
If the Lord(not for atheists!) can sustain as when stars,meteors etc are coming near and falling into our atmosphere,then the same Lord can save too!.


----------



## Stick (Dec 13, 2007)

From this day NO MORE INCOME TAX on your Income !


----------



## x3060 (Dec 13, 2007)

every one say . . ppn63junjanicnl mantra . . it will make you immortal . but you need to say it a million times each day for next 5 years thats all


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> mass panic-that is what sites like 21-12-2007 wants to create.but this failed!  even i read yrs back when some cult followers suicide after their lead saying world is ending blah...this is meant for mass panic.be careful.
> If the Lord(not for atheists!) can sustain as when stars,meteors etc are coming near and falling into our atmosphere,then the same Lord can save too!.


lol...god will not save us..kalyug hai re baba


waise english songs ko chhod kar baki bhi bahut saari lingo hai


----------



## x3060 (Dec 13, 2007)

nope, my plans are secret, but be assured , i will save this world single handedly ..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 13, 2007)

^^no need, I have already executed my master plan. The world is safe now . atleast for next 9742758754876587234 Years. So, enjoy...
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif


----------



## x3060 (Dec 13, 2007)

this is the reason why i dont like to teach you new things , you implement it badly, i can already see the flaws in your plan , if yours succesfully execute , the world will end tomorrow.

you need to attend more of my class...


----------



## eggman (Dec 13, 2007)

I hope that whatever the disaster will be, goes a bit wrong leaving me and all the Hot chicks in the planet alive.That'll make me real pleasurable!!! :devil:


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 13, 2007)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/78.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## RCuber (Dec 13, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> I hope that whatever the disaster will be, goes a bit wrong leaving me and all the Hot chicks in the planet alive.That'll make me real pleasurable!!! :devil:


What if all the chicks are not straight  (cant use the word les**** here  )


----------



## praka123 (Dec 13, 2007)

^then egg will chicken out 
BTW, females are like a herd of cattle,wherever you direct them,they will go!that means no real les****s there!  only feminism asks women to be les**ans.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 13, 2007)

> Far out in deep space, two alien life forms were talking. The first said, "The dominant life forms on the Earth planet have developed nuclear weapons." The second alien asked, "Are they an emerging intelligence? " The first alien said, "I don't think so. They have them aimed at themselves!"


 I don't believe a word about pole-shift, only man could kill himself and the earth, no one else, not even nature.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 14, 2007)

and what about the ocean conveyer belt shutting down now . . . looks like ice age is nearing too . .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 14, 2007)

Hoax


----------



## x3060 (Dec 14, 2007)

they showed it in discovery or nat geo about the ocean conveyor belt .


----------



## d1g1t (Dec 14, 2007)

"The Beavers are taking over the world!!
When their dams fall, you'll be flooded!?!!"
                                                  -- Bill Gates

"die n00b die"
                                                  -- Steve Jobs


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

Wat if degrees of freedom increases?
Some speculations suggest that, may be then we can travel to moon in single step.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

What ever  the Music is dam cool


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2234/2107303136_c0f9537f34_o.png


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 16, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> lets all die 2gether .......
> 
> so gururaj ka funda chalu hai .........



hmm..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif lekin gururaj kaha hai ??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 16, 2007)

The world will survive 2012. Such predictions never come true.

*www.religioustolerance.org/end_wrl1.htm


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks god , all humans will die ... mother nature will get very good chance to recover as humans have made mind to destroy it ...

whooooooooooooooo hooo


----------



## karnivore (Dec 16, 2007)

Yaaaawn.............scratch, scratch..................Yaaaaaaawn.........Burp........Fart.........Yaaawn.
What are we discussing again ???


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 16, 2007)

The problem is on dec 21 2012  earth, the Sun, align to the  center of our Galaxy,which mayans predicted(exact date)1500yrs ago,our scientist find it only 5 yrs ago.
According to Nasa sun's magnetic field may change on dec 21 2012...which may affect ours! which is decreasing rapidly(earth'd field) in last century without  any reason.
But there is only a slim chance
Kal ho na Ho


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 16, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> Yaaaawn.............scratch, scratch..................Yaaaaaaawn.........Burp........Fart.........Yaaawn.



Yeh sab ek bar mein hi karna tha.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 16, 2007)

we will play the waiting game  . . . but this time , it looks more serious though :-l


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2007)

zyberboy said:
			
		

> The problem is on dec 21 2012  earth, the Sun, align to the  center of our Galaxy,which mayans predicted(exact date)1500yrs ago,our scientist find it only 5 yrs ago.
> According to Nasa sun's magnetic field may change on dec 21 2012...which may affect ours! which is decreasing rapidly(earth'd field) in last century without  any reason.
> But there is only a slim chance
> Kal ho na Ho


yeah mayans were way ahead and their calender ends on the same day.

Its not like that the world will end on 2012 winter, perhaps some drastic changes will occur (either in life forms or earth).
These changes may be useful or useless or devastating.

Lets see what will change actually.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 17, 2007)

may be transformers will actually happen . .


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 17, 2007)

why worry about which is uncertain, be in the present which is only true.


----------



## chicha (Dec 19, 2007)

this is not 2012!!
so y worry?? by then lets hope our friend of humanity(The americans) will find a way to save us all, at least america.lets all movie to USA.


----------



## Who (Dec 21, 2007)

today is 21th dec time to check  *www.21-12-07.com/


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> today is 21th dec time to check  *www.21-12-07.com/


i sense a great change in the wind ..lol

My professors are getting kidnapped by ET*farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2107305358_394278500c_o.png


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

^^lols.



> 21-12-07.COM - We are in this together.
> 
> It has initiated successfully. All people who have participated in this, my hearfelt thanks goes for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

today is 21 dec 2007.
where is that liar Gururaj???
kaha gaya ab??


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

seems the mayan calender went wrong!


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 21, 2007)

Mayan calendar predicts end of world on 21-21-12
Not today.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012#Metaphysical_predictions

Regards,
ray


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Mayan calendar predicts end of world on 21-21-12
> Not today.
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012#Metaphysical_predictions
> 
> ...


yeah it 2012 winter

and surely something drastic will occur


----------



## Who (Dec 21, 2007)

^ What's gonna happen today


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> ^ What's gonna happen today


someones birthday 

Shreelesh Kumar turned 26


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 21, 2007)

Lolz.
Anyways,Happy birthday Shreelesh Kumar.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Dec 24, 2007)

hurryup guys buy millions of dollars loan and enjoy. you will not live to pay. ha ha ha ha. Sheer bullshit


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Dec 24, 2007)

Just updated the site. Please pass on this site www.21-12-07.com to ur friends, family, etc., 

If you want to KNOW the truth and the survival of yourself. 

I know INDIANS hate each other for PITY reasons, but NOW its NOT the time to do that.

I have absolutely NOTHING to GAIN from this, just think about that for a moment.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 24, 2007)

^^
but why creating such sites, in your inner mind you know  nothing is going to happen isn't?. 
do u hav any valid reason for creating such sites, 
i am thinking how u r going to survive after that date


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

^^guess who is back?


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 24, 2007)

Oooh,more complex riddley thingy, am sooo scared. 

Oh n someone tell me whats on the video in the site,darn office proxy. 

Regards,
ray


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 24, 2007)

what the hell r u guys doing here.... this is another reason to go out seek girls...


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2007)

lol..am happy that I dont hav to make any future plans 
Well am eager to wait what changes will happen in 2012.
Here is a wishlist:
1) The no of chromosomes increases, RESULT: Telekinesis, Pyrokinesis and Telepathy becomes possible.
2) Earths rotational degree of freedom increases beyond threshold RESULT: We will be able to see the dimensions after 3.
3) The whole progress reverses RESULT: More fresh air to breathe, more life expectancy, less no of epedemics, and finally a greener earth.

Thats all i want.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

^^bas itna sa?thathastu!

Gururaj is back!! and better than ever!


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^bas itna sa?thathastu!
> 
> Gururaj is back!! and better than ever!


how was ur exam ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

^^why do you do that?

Well I don't really know,wrote all the algos.+left some questions half done,hope to get around 45\75-not much but I don't want more than 70% anyway.Anyways exams over-now is the time to catch up with some movies and books and programming!!.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^why do you do that?
> 
> Well I don't really know,wrote all the algos.+left some questions half done,hope to get around 45\75-not much but I don't want more than 70% anyway.Anyways exams over-now is the time to catch up with some movies and books and programming!!.


glad to know   Enjoy ur time now afterall u will get more and more busy in coming years (I wish i had a eternal childhood, no responsilbility and no preoccupied mind, jut fun).
Here 2 exams are left,  when will this engg  be over (i am totally fed up of exams) ?  Neway now there are no pracs for next sem just 4 theory papers to complete engg


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

^^yea last two sems rocks! but the middle 4 are just hell! worse than hell!

You got any backs ever?

Started preparing for CAT?(I prefer IAS to CAT though,lol)

next up:the sicilian by mario puzo.love this man.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^yea last two sems rocks! but the middle 4 are just hell! worse than hell!
> 
> You got any backs ever?
> 
> ...


Fortunately I never had backs  For me second Second year was the hardest (data structes, digital electronics).
Reading again whole thing sucks and that too from local authors, just got cleared in 1 prac by narrow margin (program didnt run as expected).

I havent thought abt higher studies, maybe GRE will be the next goal.

now playing: You are the one by HIM


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

^^the sicilian is a book! and mario puzo is the famous author of 'The godfather' fame.

anyways,yep GRE is good.foreign dreams I guess,PG is the right time to do it(foreign universities i.e.).Go get it! 

This years exams were strange,i mean not even according to prescribed syllabus,rumors of re-exams but I say why re-exams?just pass every kid!The exam paper setter mustave been some fugging retard who got thrashed by his wife those days,fugging lamer._mein to ho gaya pass,ab dekhta hoon ye log kaise hote hai pass_.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 24, 2007)

Um guys, dont you think you had enuf discussion about ur exams 

Regards,
ray


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

^^no.and this thread+the thread starter stinks anyway! Mystery man my foot,nothing happened on 21st december.cheap publicity stunts.

and oo I forgot

Regards,
TDH


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^the sicilian is a book! and mario puzo is the famous author of 'The godfather' fame.
> 
> anyways,yep GRE is good.foreign dreams I guess,PG is the right time to do it(foreign universities i.e.).Go get it!
> 
> This years exams were strange,i mean not even according to prescribed syllabus,rumors of re-exams but I say why re-exams?just pass every kid!The exam paper setter mustave been some fugging retard who got thrashed by his wife those days,fugging lamer._mein to ho gaya pass,ab dekhta hoon ye log kaise hote hai pass_.


lol

i thought it was some theme from Godfather movie, thou barely remember the novel by Mario Puzo (revenge theme), will read it after exams.

Enjoy the day dude , hav blast


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 24, 2007)

Um Dude, read the title again,
Its abt 21 Dec *2012* not *2007*.
And yeah,cheap publicity stunt does stink,but still lets keep to the topic or let the thread die.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Um guys, dont you think you had enuf discussion about ur exams
> 
> Regards,
> ray


 lol i wonder now u are behaving like my maths professor


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

is it,will I have to wait till 2012 to get the mystery?
Oh well I will have to keep bumping this thread then.

anyways enough of offline chit-chat.

Thanks
Regards,
tdh  (you use small letter too)


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 15, 2008)

I read somewhere dat:
Nostredamus has predicted a disaster(not specified) which will occur in the next 4 years (yup...between 08 & 2012) which will destroy the current world

After which a new world from Southern Asia (????) will emerge.
U r Thoughts??


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 15, 2008)

I watched a program on history channel about this. It was pretty interesting. Several different oracles made this prophecy independently.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^^
I saw another program regarding same issue in Aaj Tak
However 
the scholars on that show agreed to nostradamus and claimed
that the world that will emerge from south Asia will be India


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

I wish it's not Judgement day for Terminator 3, or some virus out break


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup, the world will end on 21 Dec. 2012.Me planning to shift to Mars then.!!


----------



## life31 (Jan 15, 2008)

I heard some where that the World War would take place on that day


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2008)

yaar pehle December 2007 mein kuch hoga aisa sun-ne mein aa raha tha and now that World will end on 21st December 2012. I don't believe in all this.......
Better live our life cool and calmly and don't be tensed about this. Just forget it and live normally.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 15, 2008)

damn I should get a gf soon 

and may be play crysis once with maxed out settings


----------



## Partymonger (Jan 16, 2008)

eggman said:


> I hope that whatever the disaster will be, goes a bit wrong leaving me and all the Hot chicks in the planet alive.That'll make me real pleasurable!!! :devil:


Hope u keep truck loads of viagra with u...


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^

may be he should get in touch with the spammers who lurk around the board sometimes  posting all those stuff


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 17, 2008)

aliens ki ma ki ****


----------



## PraKs (Jan 18, 2008)

Well Guys

Lots of guys are making fun & having fun of others.

Check this out

World Ends on December 21, 2012 - 

Watch Out 5 Part History Channel Documentry
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvgmMVSsfsM

Watch all 5 parts, Its made by History Channel. ( Not Cartoon network)

After watching this, U will no more be in a mood to make fun on this topic.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 18, 2008)

^^^

haha Praks u must be new to these kinda videos.

I have a ton of conspiracy, new world order, secret lectures of commander x etc etc stuff with me.. they are fun to watch and will give u creepies sometimes lol. At first you will go bonkers but after watching a lot of them u will get adjusted to it.

for a starter try reading "50 things you are not supposed to know" by Russ kick also may be this book "A Guide to the End of the World Everything You Never Wanted to Know" by Bill Mcguire

and then watch videos of David Icke, Michael Tsarion etc (there are a ton of conspiracy theory authors.. but I have watched videos of these two guys only  )


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 18, 2008)

all these theories are dumb ,I heard even in 1999 that world will finish up ..but nothing  happened ,these are more political stunts rather than ....rest all u knows


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 6, 2008)

Is that it?
reported


----------



## axxo (Apr 6, 2008)

spam bots rulez


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

+1




_


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 7, 2008)

whats that ?

I even havnt gone outside india yet, and u spreading scary news,

extend the date . . .


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 7, 2008)

^^^

this isn't any paper submitting deadline buddy  



_


----------



## legolas (Apr 7, 2008)

I read somewhere that the significance of the day is something like "the sun comes in alignment with the black spot of milky way" or something like that... and no destruction and stuffs!! 
just do a google search December 21 2012 and you will get the real news.


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

it will be a new begining, though may not be pralay (catastrophe).


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> it will be a new begining, though may not be pralay (catastrophe).


you mean like a service pack than a new OS itself ??   



_


----------



## legolas (Apr 8, 2008)

dude... !!?? !! !?  tooo much computer jargon


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah the world will end on 8th of August this year, 9 Sept of next year then on 10th October of 2010 and once again on 11th November of 2011 and then on the date you specified.
Simple!


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> you mean like a service pack than a new OS itself ??
> 
> 
> 
> _



yeah but it may be delayed  and not upto the expectations.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^^
let us pray that it doesn't crash the existing softwares and most importantly data 


_


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey GUYS it may really be the LAST DAY.

You know why ??

Because from the next Day on Day won't be called as DAY and New ENGLISH word will be created and used for DAY.

That's why those 24hrs will be last DAY.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 8, 2008)

Akshay, control!


----------



## legolas (Jun 8, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Hey GUYS it may really be the LAST DAY.
> You know why ??
> Because from the next Day on Day won't be called as DAY and New ENGLISH word will be created and used for DAY.
> That's why those 24hrs will be last DAY.


OMG... real dry joke


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 8, 2008)

Crap......


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Hey GUYS it may really be the LAST DAY.
> 
> You know why ??
> 
> ...



rehem karo bhai.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Hey GUYS it may really be the LAST DAY.
> 
> You know why ??
> 
> ...


*votefortheworst.com/forum/images/smilies/barf.gif


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i was bored of such craps...
what else to shut these idiots up.......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 8, 2008)

@Akshay,Bhai kuch samajh nahi aayaCare to elaborate?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 8, 2008)

here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=853099&postcount=157

Was trying to give some reason to satisfy dumb people by giving a reason that its really the last day..... LOL !!!!!!!! I mean by that way they can have their last day if not some nuke bombing entire planet on dec 12th or whatever date.

I meant * ROFLMAO* for all crap dec 12th.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 11, 2008)

I ask the approver of this thread to bet anything and everything he/she has with me that this is not true.

*I am disappointed that such stupid a-holes still exist on this earth who beleive on stupid "tantric" or "bibile" bullshit. They deserve a huge kick on their a$$es*


----------



## mehulved (Jun 11, 2008)

We all die, no more wars, no more hatred, no more bickering. Universe will again be a nice and peaceful places for years and years. Isn't that just so great? So wonderful?


----------



## bikdel (Jun 11, 2008)

^ U really mean that? Lolz


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

> We all die, no more wars, no more hatred, no more bickering. Universe will again be a nice and peaceful places for years and years. Isn't that just so great? So wonderful?



What's so great and wonderful about a universe where we dont live in?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 11, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> What's so great and wonderful about a universe where we dont live in?


It will become a better place to live in.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey guys sometimes I think that what is there after the universe?
Like,Atmosphere of Earth<Solar System<Galaxy Milky Way<Universe<other universe but what after that?Where does it all end?I mean there is an end to everything,so why not this universe or anything after that?


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2008)

mehulved said:


> We all die, no more wars, no more hatred, no more bickering. Universe will again be a nice and peaceful places for years and years. Isn't that just so great? So wonderful?


i concur that
we are b!tching around with nature too much


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 11, 2008)

the crap about that date.....i've hearin this since my childhood.......bet nothing would happen natgeo has already cried about that much.....but for some time you would beleive em......whatever


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

^^OMG lolz. It may be or may not be, just enjoy cuz tomorrow is unseen.

There are umpteenth theories that point towards it, even scientic ones.
Mayans too (amazing science knowledge they had).


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 6, 2008)

ax3 said:


> bt is it TRUE ???
> 
> EARTH`s gonna BLOWUP like krypton ........


watching a show on NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC right now and i think it can happen only if unexpected astroid hits earth, but u cant predict it before that . . .


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol...better watch History Channel's Documentary titled 2012 Doom's Day than watching Aaj Tak crap.


thewisecrab said:


> ^^^^
> I saw another program regarding same issue in Aaj Tak
> However
> the scholars on that show agreed to nostradamus and claimed
> that the world that will emerge from south Asia will be India


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 6, 2008)

its much bettr that v all start watching "Star Trek" TNG and starting wrking on making a future like that...
lets make sure histry dsnt forgets us


----------



## mrintech (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey friends.

Its all crap whatever is said by myan calendar. Don't panic, we will sure live after 21 Dec 2012. Nothing is going to happen. 


*Wanna proof check this out right now:*

*www.universetoday.com/2008/05/19/no-doomsday-in-2012/

Scientifically proven, nothing is going to happen.

Better we must stop discussing abt this crap right here


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

^^where did u get that avatar ?


----------



## skippednote (Jul 7, 2008)

Too much of superstition cause Toothache


----------



## mrintech (Jul 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^where did u get that avatar ?



from google friend, is this the avatar same for any other member

if yes lemme know i will change it right now


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 7, 2008)

^There is nothing significant in that link,2012 is not only depended mayan end date on there is more reasons for this prediction even though chances are slim.

If enough solar winds are directed towards earth in 2012 dec 21 due to the   black hole at the center of our galaxy Earth pole shift may occur
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57037


----------



## mrintech (Jul 7, 2008)

*Bet you all,

nothing is going to happen at all*


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

mrintech said:


> from google friend, is this the avatar same for any other member
> 
> if yes lemme know i will change it right now


Raaboo(admin) has a similar avatar though

Btw I found this comment there:



> "There is no doubt that there were ancient Mayans, along with ancient Babylonians, ancient Egyptians, and other peoples from thousands of years ago that were every bit as intelligent as our brightest today (evolution doesn't work that quickly) but the were extremely limited by their primitive technology"
> Have you noticed that we cannot build a pyramid such as the Great Pyramid with our modern machines? So how exactly did they cut those big stones and move them? They didn't use copper tools as some idiot Egyptologist would have you believe, since you can't cut granite, or even limestone with copper. Plus the surfaces of those stones have absolutely flat surfaces. There's much evidence that shows they used some sort of high speed tools that left perfectly round holes.
> *www.gizapower.com/Advanced/Advanced Machining.html
> But we are lead to believe they did all this by hand, and in 20 years, and that it was a tomb, even though no mummies were ever found in a pyramid. Also with todays modern equipment, we couldn't quarry all that stone and move it, in 20 years.
> ...


----------



## mrintech (Jul 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> Raaboo(admin) has a similar avatar though



*Hey dude pls lemme know the current avatar of mine  is unique or not . *

*I am a NEWBIE here*


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

^^your avatar is too dark


----------



## mrintech (Jul 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^your avatar is too dark



*Now I think it is cooool*


----------



## karnivore (Jul 7, 2008)

Quite some time ago, I wrote this piece on my blog, which is currently defunct. I have only edited the intro and some parts, but it appears mostly in toto. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
The Mayans believed, that, prior to the current world, that they lived in – or we still live in - there existed, 4 preceding worlds, which were destroyed by some cataclysmic events. The current world would, likewise come to an end, when the current cycle comes to an end. This cycle is the Long Calendar (also called Long Count, and is explained below), and it comes to an end, i.e. completes its cycle on 21st Dec, 2012.

  Then there are some people, who believe that the Mayans had thought of the end date, first, and then fitted their, calendar to accommodate all previous events. The reason for this, rather weird, belief is because of the apparent peculiarity of the date, 21st Dec, 2012. The date is the winter solstice, when, the Sun is expected to align with the plane of the Milky way (whatever that means). This will apparently open a cosmic portal to the underworld. Not a very cataclysmic event, yet a significant turn for our dear old earth. They say that it will enter into a new phase.

If you keep reading, then you will realize, that the date Dec. 21, 2012 is just a natural outcome of an interesting cocktail of some very elementary arithmetic, some mythology and some coincidence.

  Mayans used several calendars, which made their calendar system pretty complicated. The reasons for this complication are not known. Probably because, these calendars were perfected over quite a few generations, and, probably because, these calendars were used by a very small group of people, like the priests, nobles and the royalty, and not by common people, and therefore, simplifying the calendar system, wasn’t exactly a high priority job for the Mayans.. The calendar system was amazingly accurate, so accurate, that it may give goosebumps to a lay person like you and me. Actually, this level of accuracy is proof, that the Mayans were keen skywatchers. However, it may be noted, that the Mayans, did not know anything about fractions.

  The Mayan numerical system is vigesimal, i.e. a system with base-20. In other words, each unit is incremental by 20. (Our decimal system, on the other hand, is incremental by 10, i.e. base-10). Four of the most important calendars were:*

Tzolkin* : A cyclic calendar      system that represented a period of 260 days, consisting of 20      individually named “days” (read group), which in turn consisted of 13      days, numbered from 1 to 13. Thus 20 x 13 days = 260 days = 1 _Tzolkin_.      Scholars believe that there was no beginning or ending of this period and      it continued in cyclic manner i.e. a period of 260 days was followed by      another period of 260 days, so and so forth – just like our calendar system,      where the period from January to December repeats again and again. It was      used for ceremonial purpose and is called, Ceremonial calendar.*

Haab’* : Also, a cyclic      calendar system, that represented a period of 365 days, consisting of 18      “months”, which in turn consisted of 20 individually named days. In      addition to 18 months, there used to be 5 unnamed extra days. Thus, (18      months x 20 days) + 5 unnamed days = 365 days = 1 _Haab’._ This too      had no beginning or ending and continued in cyclic manner. This calendar,      however, was used for agrarian purpose and is called, Vague calendar or      Solar calendar. Mayans were very much aware of the leap year problem, but      for some reason, they did not incorporate it in their calendar system.*

Calendar Round* : Mayans used the      combination of _Tzolkin_ and _Haab’_ to identify a specific      date. Each such combination lasted for 52 years – 52 _Haab’_ years or      73 _Tzolkin_ years, (since, 365 x 52 = 260 x73 = 18980, is the least      common number between the _Tzolkin_ and _Haab’_ calendars) after      which, this combination would repeat itself again and again. This was an      effective way of identifying a date within the Calendar Round - each date      in _Tzolkin_, having a corresponding date in _Haab’_ thereby      giving an unique name to each of the 18,980 days within a single cycle.*

Long Calendar*: The short (52 yrs)      Calendar Round, created a problem for the Mayans, because, it did not      enable them to identify any date, accurately beyond 52 years. For example,      if I say that I was born on 6th September, it won’t tell you      anything about my age. Calendar Round created a situation roughly      equivalent to the example. It will accurately tell the Mayans the exact      date – since each date would be unique - within the span of 52 years. But,      this span was repeated over and over again. So beyond a single span, no      one could accurately identify the span, which the unique date referred to.      So they devised the long calendar, which unlike all the other calendars,      was continuous. This calendar had a start and it had an end, after which      another “grand cycle” would continue afresh. The purpose of the calendar      is a little vague. The scholars think that this calendar was primarily used      to relate the King to the mythological events that they presumed to have occurred      in the past.  

There are other calendars as well, 17 in total, but is not essential for the current topic. 

Lets look at this Long Calendar, a little closely.    Long Calender consists of 5 digits, which start from 0.0.0.0.0 and end in 13.0.0.0.0. These digits are read as, _Baktun_._Katun_._Tun_._Winal_._Kin_. Read from, right to left, these digits represent,

  1 _Kin_= 1 day, maximum of 20 days,
  1 _Winal_= 1 kin x 20 days = 20 days, maximum of 18 _Winal_, (an exception to the vigesimal system)
  1 _Tun_= 18 Winal x 20 days = 360 days, maximum of 20 _Tun_,
  1 _Katun_= 20 Tun x 360 days = 7,200 days, maximum of 20 _Katun_,
  1 _Baktun_= 20 Katun x 7200 days = 144,000 days, maximum of 13 _Baktun_.

  Thus, a long date of 7.16.6.16.18, (a real inscription) means, 1,125,698 days from the beginning of the calendar, which is calculated, as below :

7 (x) 144,000    = 1,008,000
16 (x) 7200       =     115,200
6 (x) 360           =         2,160
16 (x) 20           =             320
18 (x) 1             =               18*
                            __________
*  [FONT=&quot]∑[/FONT]  =                      1,125,698

Using this method, the total number of days, from the beginning date till end date, would be, 

  13 x 144,000 = 1,872,000 days (approx. 5125 yrs)

  Now, the pertinent question is, what is the equivalent date of 0.0.0.0.0 in our calendar, which, by the way, is the Georgian calendar. The archaeologists had earlier, discovered that the equivalent of beginning date, in Calendar Round, is, 4 _Ahau_ 8 _Kumku_ (interpreted as, the 4th day in the 20th period of _Tzolkin_ calendar corresponding to the 8th day in the 18th month of _Haab’_ calender). After much deliberation, the equivalent Georgian date was arrived as, 11th August by Goodman or 12th August by Martinez or 13th August by Thomson, who later changed his mind and supported the 11th August date, in the year 3114 BCE. In honour for their work, these three dates are called, GMT Correlation. Many people came up with other dates as well, but were later proved to be either erroneous or for some reason or the other not acceptable. GMT is the widely accepted date range. Even within this date range, 11th and 13th August, 3114 BCE, are the most popular dates.

  If GMT is taken to be the “Date Zero”, then the equivalent Georgian date for the end date, i.e. 13.0.0.0.0 is 21st, 22nd or 23rd Dec, 2012, respectively. It is a simple process of adding the number of days that would pass between the start date and the end date, while considering the leap years of Georgian calendar, and that, there is no 0 BCE. (After 1 BCE, there is no O BCE or O AD. The Georgian calendar jumps from 1 BCE to 1 AD.)

Not so mysterious. 

  [Instead of so much brain storming, you can use any of the numerous Mayan calculators, available on the Net. You can use this or this as well.]

  Note, that 18 Winal, pointed out earlier, is a deviation from the vigesimal system. The reason was, to fit the period as closely as possible to the _Haab’_ year of 365 days. "360 days" is certainly closer to "365", than (20 x 20) 400 days.

  Note also, that the beginning date of 11th August, 3114 BCE, is based on study of astrological, not astronomical, interpretation of the Mayan rituals. 

  There is, so far no evidence of the fact that Mayans had thought of the end date first, based on their astrology, and then fitted their calendar to suite their rituals. On the contrary, it is more than likely, that the whole destruction of world concept was built around the calendar itself. In other words, the calendar was devised first, for over quite a few generations, and because the beginning date of the calendar fell arbitrarily, on 4 _Ahau_ 8 _Kumku_, the whole story of destruction of world was woven into it. 

  The aligning of the Sun, with the plane of Milky Way, is, in itself a misinformation. Let me quote from Cornell University :


> On the winter solstice, the Sun always has a Declination of -23.5 degrees, and a Right Ascension of 18 hours, but exactly where this is on the sky relative to more distant stars changes very slowly due to the "precession of the equinoxes". We have a posted answer explaining this effect but how it's important in this answer (and how it was first noticed) is by the fact that it moves the position of the equinoxes, and solstices with a period of 26,000 years in a complete circle around the sky westward along the ecliptic. So the position of the winter solstice moves 360 degrees in 26,000 years. That means that it moves 360/26000 = 0.01 degrees a year. Defining an exact boundary for the plane of the Milky Way is tough, but it's at least 10-20 degrees wide across much of the sky, meaning that the solstice can be described as being "in the plane of the Milky Way" for 700-1400 years! To put it another way, the winter solstice that just past (2005) was only 0.1 degrees away from where it will be in 2012, a distance smaller than the size of the Sun itself (which is about 0.5 degrees in diameter). In any case the Sun crosses the plane of the Galaxy twice every year as we orbit around it, with no ill effect on Earth.


  It was also, impossible for the Mayans to know of the apparent astronomical event, that is going to take place on 21st Dec, 2012. Of the volumes of inscriptions and writings that have been deciphered, none hinted of anything remotely similar to, the Sun aligning with the plane of the milky way. They had a superior numerical system, a highly accurate calendar system, an advanced knowledge of astronomy, but that does not imply that they could look more than 5000 yrs into future, amusingly, when they could not predict their own downfall, or the arrival of the Spanish Conquistadors. 

  Also, if they could look so precisely and accurately, into the future, there should not be any doubt, that they could look back into the past with such precision. If 13.0.0.0.0 a la 21st Dec, 2012, is indeed the end date, predicted by the Mayans, wouldn’t it automatically mean that 0.0.0.0.0 a la 11th Aug, 3114 BCE, was indeed the beginning of the world ?

  I am willing to bet that we will live to see the 22nd or 23rd or 24th or all the subsequent dates, months or years. Just like several other useless prophecies, this too, will fail to live upto some people’s expectations. Well, in that case these people will come up with another excuse – a very common one though – that the dates were not interpreted correctly. The fine art of goal post shifting will continue till eternity.

References:
_________________________________________________
*skepdic.com/maya.html
*www.dartmouth.edu/~izapa/CS-MM-Chap. 6.htm
*www.hermetic.ch/cal_stud/maya/boehm/boehm51.htm
*members.shaw.ca/mjfinley/corr.html
*www.authenticmaya.com/maya_astronomy.htm
*www.alignment2012.com/izapa.html
*www.siloam.net/jenkins/5thsun1.html


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 22, 2008)

100% Bull$h!t
LOL


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

ROFL at superstition.


----------



## ico (Aug 31, 2008)

One thing surely will be true......This thread will indeed end on 21st December, 2012 because everyone will realize that this thread was total waste of their time.......


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^True..............


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 31, 2008)

this crap should be closed


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Aug 31, 2008)

^^I agree! Kids might read these things and get disturbed! I remember the first time I heard the world was going to end(not this one)! It was some time before 2000 I think. This ones not gonna happen either. God damn whoever started this rumour. I think it was one of our TV channels that made it popular(naming no names).


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 31, 2008)

oh! yaar aisa crap news kahaan sei milta hai bandho ko, people are so stupid even in present day world what a pity


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 31, 2008)

This will be disturbing for the "paranoid" kind of people and kids too.
I remember my friend's cousin (6 years) saw a documentary about the sun, and wept and cried for about 2 days when the narrator explained that the sun will swallow the earth in 5 biilion years and destroy everything.
It took us plenty of explaining to make him believe that 5 billion is too far away. 
Then again, are there any kids here? 
A valid point:


> "_…when a calendar comes to the end of a cycle, it just rolls over into the next cycle. In our Western society, every year 31 December is followed, not by the End of the World, but by 1 January. So 13.0.0.0.0 in the Mayan calendar will be followed by 0.0.0.0.1 - or good-ol' 22 December 2012, with only a few shopping days left to Christmas._"


Thus, just as 31st december approaches, we count it as the last day of the year and not the last day on earth


----------



## x3060 (Sep 1, 2008)

change of dates...its gonna be 2102 and not 2012.
there was some fatal error in their calculations . 
things will go , on and on and on...
why are all so excited in seeing end of world


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 1, 2008)

^^Yup, a bunch of pessimists never die! We'll soon see another thread predicting doom next year, the one after that... and so on!


thewisecrab said:


> This will be disturbing for the "paranoid" kind of people and kids too.
> I remember my friend's cousin (6 years) saw a documentary about the sun, and wept and cried for about 2 days when the narrator explained that the sun will swallow the earth in 5 biilion years and destroy everything.
> It took us plenty of explaining to make him believe that 5 billion is too far away.
> Then again, are there any kids here?



Very similar to my story years ago! I've grown out of that though. And kids do read digit and these forums(Rememer the game Go Tomatoes?).


----------



## krates (Sep 1, 2008)

Well i just talked to gods they said that

till the time you will be on earth the world will never come to end

you will be the saviour of the Mankind

i said ok and i will make sure that this world not gonna end 

and believe me i will do my duty wisely


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2008)

For those believe in conspiracy thories here is a superb one Conspiracy Central Forums


----------



## pagol123 (Jan 12, 2009)

i believe sm thing ma gonna happen n that particular day


----------



## afonofa (Jan 12, 2009)

I think the date has something to do with the prophecy of the _Dashavatar_ (10th avatar) of Lord Vishnu, the Kalki avatar. It's going to happen as early as in the next 3 years or no later than the next 450 years. But according to the prophecy, the situation described before the arrival of Lord Kalki, is very much similar to the aftermath of a nuclear (world) war. 

That would explain why Lord Kalki is supposed to have 8 superhuman abilities because each avatar of Lord Vishnu seems to depict the evolution of "life" on earth. So the dashavatar could very well be the next step in the evolution of intelligent life, a _super homo sapiens sapiens_ brought about by genetic mutation after a nuclear war.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 12, 2009)

I dont belive all this sh1t . And i also dont care.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 12, 2009)

a thread of mass hysteria and superstitions.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 12, 2009)

Nuttin' is gwanna 'appen ma maan, smoka' lil dooby and chill da fuk Daaoon. Bole to mamu, sab TV channels ka rating bhadaney ka gimmick hai, saaley foreign TV channels ki tareh Mass Hysteria spread karna shuru kardiya hai, inki to m** k* b*****!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 12, 2009)

Not much time left. Its high time I prepare to lose something.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 12, 2009)

^^^
lol


_


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 12, 2009)

Then,the next GTA Version might release before 2012 and i want to play it with full eye-candy along with Crysis 3... 

From this thread, atleast we know future plans of some of forum members..

BTW : Nice thread to pass time with...


----------



## rosemolr (Jan 12, 2009)

is that so..i i should break ma viriginity.before tha


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ lol..


----------



## vish786 (Jan 12, 2009)

I say ban the thread starter... bring him to his end.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^I agree! Kids might read these things and get disturbed! I remember the first time I heard the world was going to end(not this one)! It was some time before 2000 I think. This ones not gonna happen either. God damn whoever started this rumour. I think it was one of our TV channels that made it popular(naming no names).



Kids, who? We are kids.
I mean up till 17 we are somewhat kids and adults and teens sandwiched right?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 13, 2009)

^^ lol sure he is a kid...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 14, 2009)

So what?


----------



## cyber (Jan 14, 2009)

hope london knows this.they should think about  olympics


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 15, 2009)

LOLz


----------

